# Where are the RN CPC-A entry level positions?



## Posenergy07 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone:

My name is Linda. I am an RN, and recently finished a billing and coding program, and passed my CPC exam. I am working at a temp position in claims to make some money. I really prefer to be working as an RN coder, but realize that this is pretty foreign where I live, without 2-3 years experience as a coder. Who will give me an entry position in an office or any other outpatient setting on an entry level? 

Linda G. RN CPC-A


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Where do you live??*

Hey Linda,

I am an RN, CPC as well.  I work for a payor that is currently looking to hire more coding nurses.  If you would like, I would be happy to talk to you some more about this.......I will send you a private message with my contact info.


*************
PB


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 8, 2009)

Go to indeed.com and under search type in utilization review. There are many jobs that are posted weekly where they want an RN/CPC. As an added bonus many can be worked remotely.

Good Luck!


----------



## Posenergy07 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi PB: 

I live in Sacramento, CA. All the posted jobs in this area ask for 2-3 years of coding experience. So, I thank you for answering my post. I could use all the help I can get.

Linda G. RN CPC-A


----------

